# Kanten abrunden (3D)



## leet (8. Juli 2004)

HI
ich hab ein Bild gemalt alleerdings sieht das so flach aus ich möchte gerne an den kanten  es abrunden  so das es  angehoben also 3D ausschaut

mfg


----------



## Tobias Menzel (8. Juli 2004)

Hi,

also, Deine Fragestellung ist etwas kurz gefasst, würde ich meinen, zumal es ihr zudem u.a. an Satzzeichen mangelt...

Generell: Mit der Fülloption "abgeflachte Kante und Relief" lassen sich einfache 3D-Effekte auf beliebige Ebenen legen.

Wenn Du etwas anderes gemeint hast, beschreib das Problem doch bitte noch etwas genauer.

Gruß


----------



## leet (8. Juli 2004)

Hi
ich denke das du es schon richtig verstanden hast nur könntest du das ein wenig genauer erklären ?
kapiers nämlich nich so richtig...




> _Original geschrieben von Datic _
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> ...



Danke

mfg


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2004)

Menü : Ebene - Ebenenstil -> Abgefalchte Kante und Relief 

( bei Bedarf benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen )


Allles in der HIlfe und im Handbuch zu finden ... ^^


----------



## leet (8. Juli 2004)

danke^^
 nur gefunden hab ich nur Ebenenstil kan ich nicht anklicken ........ :-(


----------



## Tobias Menzel (8. Juli 2004)

> Ebenenstil kan ich nicht anklicken


Kann es sein, dass dein Bild nur aus einer Ebene (Hintergrund) besteht?

In diesem Fall: Alt+Doppelklick wandelt die Ebene in eine "normale" Ebene um
(oder einfach: Strg-A, Strg-C, Strg-V = Ebene duplizieren  <- gibs dafür nicht auch einen eigenen Shortcut?)

Gruß


----------



## leet (8. Juli 2004)

Ok habs probiert allesrdings  is das nich direkt das was ich wollte..
ich hab nämlich nich die ganze fläche angemaldt sondrn nur einen teil und der teil soll dan so sein...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2004)

Dazu *muss* der Teil auf eigenen Ebene sein, ist dieser das nicht ist es zu spät.

Wenn er auf einer eigenen Ebene ist funktioniert die genannte Methode Problemlos.

Evtl. kannst du ja den Bereich ( wenn nicht dem so ist ) noch auschneiden und auf einer eignen Ebene einfügen!


----------



## leet (8. Juli 2004)

und wei  schneidest man des aus mit dem zauberstab gelle ? dan mus ich den ja nur in die igene ebene einfügen
k danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2004)

Können wir uns bitte mal ein wenig an die Netiquette halten ( Groß- Kleinschreibung, Rechtschreibung ).

Beim nächsten Thread den ich so sehe , werde ich den Acount auf "nur Leserecht" umstellen!


----------

